

SF Hackerhouse needs to be filled - xachmo
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/roo/4910918938.html

======
xachmo
inb4 sorry if this borders on spam

Trying to get some good technical (hw/sw/physics/+) together in our SF pad.
Will be 8-10 people and 1-2 dogs in all. If you're down and looking to move ,
send an email. If you just want to be on the email list for our hackathons and
other events of awesome , send an email. Mention hackernews for bonus points

